# The children will love it



## a17

Ich habe ein Paket erhalten und es ist fuer meine Klasse.  Ich versuche ein Text(zur Absender)  zu senden.  Wie heißt "The Children will love it" auf Deutsch? 

Ich entschuldige mich für mein schlechtes Deutsch.


----------



## Jada84

Hallo,

"Die Kinder werden es lieben."

Best Regards
Janine from Germany


----------



## a17

Jada84 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> "Die Kinder werden es lieben."
> 
> Best Regards
> Janine from Germany



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Resa Reader

Ich würde es eher allgemein ausdrücken: "Die Kinder werden sich (darüber) freuen."

Ich habe immer meine Probleme mit dem Verb "lieben" im Deutschen.


----------



## perpend

I kind of agree with Resa---I never heard "lieben" used very often in German for this context.

I imagine: Den Kindern wird es sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## manfy

Even though I very much agree with your comments on usage of "lieben" in German, I feel your suggestions are a tad too apathetic - even for a German! 
I'd go more in the direction of "Die Kinder werden sich *riesig* freuen."
(Different regions probably will have different colloquialisms to express the kids' euphoria, but 'riesig freuen' will be universally understood)


----------



## perpend

manfy said:


> I'd go more in the direction of "Die Kinder werden sich *riesig* freuen."





You did manage to not use "lieben", manfy. That's a feat.


----------



## cp_w

Resa Reader said:


> Ich habe immer meine Probleme mit dem Verb "lieben" im Deutschen.





perpend said:


> I kind of agree with Resa---I never heard "lieben" used very often in German for this context.





manfy said:


> Even though I very much agree with your comments on usage of "lieben" in German


Why? Especially in this case I'd say that "_Die Kinder werden es lieben_" is quite literal, perfectly fine, idiomatic and not at all odd or uncommon to me.



perpend said:


> You did manage to not use "lieben", manfy. That's a feat.


Well, there's "_to love_" in the sentence, so why not use "_lieben_"? Wouldn't you rather use "_The children will like it (very much)_" or something like that in English if you would try to avoid "_love_"? I don't really see the point here.

Or could that be a language characteristic in my region of Germany (North Rhine-Westphalia) and rather uncommon elsewhere?


----------



## ABBA Stanza

cp_w said:


> Or could that be a language characteristic in my region of Germany (North Rhine-Westphalia) and rather uncommon elsewhere?


I think you may have hit the nail on the head there. Particularly in southern Bavaria and other traditionally Catholic regions, I would expect people to be generally less inclined towards a frivolous use of the verb "lieben".

Cheers
Abba


----------



## manfy

ABBA Stanza said:


> I think you may have hit the nail on the head there. Particularly in southern Bavaria and other traditionally Catholic regions, I would expect people to be generally less inclined towards a frivolous use of the verb "lieben".
> 
> Cheers
> Abba


 
I'm not sure whether the Catholic Church is the root cause behind this, considering that it is a major source of such "lieben"-marketing phrases, e.g. "wir lieben den Herrn; wir lieben unsere Mitmenschen; etc".

But yes, generally in the family of bavarian dialects the word "lieben" is much much rarer than in English, for instance.
We also seem to have more shadings with significant semantic differences which should not be mixed up blindly, e.g. with increasing intensity "mögen - gern haben - lieb haben - lieben".

But of course, language habits do change! And if younger people hear "Ich liebe dies, das und jenes" 30 times in half an hour because the translators of some sitcom couldn't be bothered to find a better translation, then this certainly rubs off on impressionable young minds - and some time after also on the society at large.


----------



## perpend

manfy said:


> Well, there's "_to love_" in the sentence, so why not use "_lieben_"? Wouldn't you rather use "_The children will like it (very much)_" or something like that in English if you would try to avoid "_love_"? I don't really see the point here.



It's also part of the point, cp_w, we do throw "love" around in American English a lot more than people do in German.

When people say "I love it" it most often means "Ich mag es sehr". McDonald's? 

Oder liebt man Ronald McDonald in der Tat? Kann sein.

But as manfy says, the youth, or northern Germans may see this diametrically opposite. Similar to the Weisswurstaequator.


----------



## manfy

perpend said:


> It's also part of the point, cp_w, we do throw "love" around in American English a lot more than people do in German.


  ... particularly evident when you're looking at some TV starlets who measure their intelligence by facebook-likes rather than the wordcount in their vocabulary ... "That's hot! I luv it!" 

Advertising surely also deserves its share of the blame.


----------



## Kajjo

Resa Reader said:


> Ich habe immer meine Probleme mit dem Verb "lieben" im Deutschen.


Das geht mir genauso und nur ganz selten ist "lieben" wirklich die idiomatisch beste Lösung.



manfy said:


> We also seem to have more shadings with significant semantic differences which should not be mixed up blindly, e.g. with increasing intensity "mögen - gern haben - lieb haben - lieben".


Sehr gut dargestellt -- das gleiche gilt für Hochdeutsch... nicht nur in Bayern.



manfy said:


> because the translators of some sitcom couldn't be bothered to find a better translation, then this certainly rubs off on impressionable young minds


Eigentlich wirklich schlimm, dass alles "geliebt wird" und noch grausiger, dass es "geliket" oder für irgendwas "gevotet" wird.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Kajjo said:


> Eigentlich wirklich schlimm, dass alles "geliebt wird"


Warum "wirklich schlimm"? Wenn man voller Leidenschaft, mit Herz und Seele einer Sache nachgeht, ist es denn so abwegig, das Verb "lieben" dafür zu verwenden? Oder darf man nur Leidenschaft für Menschen oder Tiere zeigen?



perpend said:


> Oder liebt man Ronald McDonald in der Tat?


Natürlich nicht!  Für mich bedeutet "I love McDonald's" bzw. "ich liebe McDonalds" soviel wie "ich esse leidenschaftlich gerne bei McDonalds" (vorausgesetzt, dass das Essen die Hauptattraktion ist, und nicht die Kinderüberraschungen oder was auch immer).



perpend said:


> Weisswurstaequator.






manfy said:


> ... particularly evident when you're looking at some TV starlets who measure their intelligence by facebook-likes rather than the wordcount in their vocabulary ... "That's hot! I luv it!"


I agree, but would just like to mention (even though you probably already know it) that "love" and "luv" shouldn't be confused. In English, even very well-educated and academically-inclined people have no qualms about saying things like "he loves his football", whereas the vast majority of them would practically never write "love" as "luv". One of the few situations where the latter would be used is with graffiti language (e.g., carving "I luv Sam" on the bark of a tree). But hang on... on second thoughts, you may be right with regard to Facebook in that it arguably *is* the modern equivalent of graffiti language! 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## cp_w

manfy said:


> But yes, generally in the family of bavarian dialects the word "lieben" is much much rarer than in English, for instance.
> We also seem to have more shadings with significant semantic differences which should not be mixed up blindly, e.g. with increasing intensity "mögen - gern haben - lieb haben - lieben".


"_mögen_" and "_gern haben_" are pretty much synonym to my rather northern German self, I don't see any difference in meaning at all.

"_lieb haben_" and "_lieben_" are different to me if used to address someone in a social relationship: I agree that "_Ich liebe dich!_" is not exactly the same as "_Ich habe dich lieb!_"  -  I'd use the former in a romantic/sexual relationship (or maybe when trying to start one), the latter points more to friendship and platonic love.

However I'd use something like "_Ich liebe diese Frau!_" to express that I think this woman (that I might not even have met in person) is awesome and I like her very much without any romantic relationship involved. Also I don't limit love to persons or living beings in general, I might also love a house, a restaurant or a car if I like or adore it very much.

However it seems older generations and/or people from other regions of Germany see that differently.
At the age of 32 I wouldn't really refer to myself as a "younger person" or "youth" anymore though. 



perpend said:


> It's also part of the point, cp_w, we do throw "love" around in American English a lot more than people do in German.
> 
> When people say "I love it" it most often means "Ich mag es sehr". McDonald's?
> 
> Oder liebt man Ronald McDonald in der Tat? Kann sein.



Not that (sometimes kind of creepy ) clown mascot, but the complete concept of fast food and its taste, yes, why not? Not that I personally like or love it very much.

BTW: I was quite surprised that McDonald's German "_Ich liebe es_" is originally "_i'm lovin' it_" (with a lowercase "_I_" for design reasons I guess) instead of "_I love it_" in present tense. Am I right to assume that it isn't very idiomatic to love something in present progressive and that it was probably chosen to make it stand out and/or in some way make it "protectable" as a slogan/trademark?




Kajjo said:


> Eigentlich wirklich schlimm, dass alles "geliebt wird" und noch grausiger, dass es "geliket" oder für irgendwas "gevotet" wird.





ABBA Stanza said:


> Warum "wirklich schlimm"? Wenn man voller Leidenschaft, mit Herz und Seele einer Sache nachgeht, ist es denn so abwegig, das Verb "lieben" dafür zu verwenden? Oder darf man nur Leidenschaft für Menschen oder Tiere zeigen?



Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch! Ich finde ich es persönlich überhaupt nicht verwerflich, alles (im Sinne von "sehr mögen" oder "äußerst positiv gegenüberstehen") zu lieben.


----------



## Kajjo

ABBA Stanza said:


> Warum "wirklich schlimm"? Wenn man voller Leidenschaft, mit Herz und Seele einer Sache nachgeht, ist es denn so abwegig, das Verb "lieben" dafür zu verwenden? Oder darf man nur Leidenschaft für Menschen oder Tiere zeigen?


Nun, wenn das so wäre, dann wäre es akzeptabel. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass "lieben" vielmehr inflationär verwendet wird und eher ein oberflächliches "mag ich gern", "mach ich gerne mal", "finde ich klasse" meint als wirkliche Leidenschaft aus vollem Herzen -- und das stört mich, denn es widerspricht der tiefen Bedeutung des Wortes Liebe und ignoriert die fabelhaften feinen Nuancen, denen das Deutsche doch so mächtig ist. Die Sprache verflacht, wenn alles halbwegs Gute wie im Englischen vorschnell als "excellent, great, love it" beschrieben wird.


----------



## perny

cp_w said:


> BTW: I was quite surprised that McDonald's German "_Ich liebe es_" is originally "_i'm lovin' it_" (with a lowercase "_I_" for design reasons I guess) instead of "_I love it_" in present tense. Am I right to assume that it isn't very idiomatic to love something in present progressive and that it was probably chosen to make it stand out and/or in some way make it "protectable" as a slogan/trademark?



Using a continuous tense makes the verb sound more active as if "I'm loving it [eating it right now]". The rest are likely design tweaks, as you suggest, i.e. lowercase I and the apostrophe.

I am no native, but I can see how native Germans would abhor the use of likely the most powerful and specific verb in such a light manner in a language whose usage and culture is based on precision of expression. The fact that such usage was not even present as a trend in the language on its own, and unarguably can be easily identified as a foreign import, must be quite exasperating.

The irony is that these are part of probably similar forces that led to the relexification of English itself from its West Germanic roots - it is just happening (much) more quickly in today's modern world. The smaller the world and the more powerful Germany becomes, the faster these changes will occur...

To the OP, I think Resa's suggestion fits best.


----------



## manfy

perny said:


> I am no native, but I can see how native Germans would abhor the use of likely the most powerful and specific verb in such a light manner in a language whose usage and culture is based on precision of expression. The fact that such usage was not even present as a trend in the language on its own, and unarguably can be easily identified as a foreign import, must be quite exasperating.


Well, "exasperating" and "abhor" is maybe a bit too strong. This (inevitable) change of language use is particularly sad for this specific word because it loses its meaning. 
When a girl tells you in English "I love you", I sometimes feel compelled to respond "That's terrific! Thanks! Just to get a feel for it, do you love me like the noodles and fishballs you loved so much this morning, or more like those exorbitantly priced shoes from that fancy shop the other day? Or maybe more like the cute neighbour's dog with its tongue sticking out ....??" 

Here's a funny fact: To love some*thing* has risen by almost 400% since the seventies and it actually has exceeded the loving of some*one* in English literature! 
I guess, I stick to my theory of TV advertising influences!
----------
And even more interesting: Ngram shows the very same trend in German literature but with 20years delay. 4-fold increase since 1990.

Of course, this is not scientific research, but in both cases the change is sufficiently steady and significant to be able to call it an actual trend.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> When a girl tells you in English "I love you", I sometimes feel compelled to respond "That's terrific! Thanks! Just to get a feel for it, do you love me like the noodles and fishballs you loved so much this morning, or more like those exorbitantly priced shoes from that fancy shop the other day? Or maybe more like the cute neighbour's dog with its tongue sticking out ....??"


If you react like that to a girl telling you 'I love you', then I think she is not going to love you any more...
_Spaß beiseite, _I agree on your opinion abt. 'love' losing its meaning in common language..


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> When a girl tells you in English "I love you", I sometimes feel compelled to respond "That's terrific! Thanks! Just to get a feel for it, do you love me like the noodles and fishballs you loved so much this morning, or more like those exorbitantly priced shoes from that fancy shop the other day? Or maybe more like the cute neighbour's dog with its tongue sticking out...?


Indeed!


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, in context of the present, I'd use "lieben" for example for pets or dolls, for example.
You can use it for toys were the children build a relationship to.

"Sich riseig freuen" is for a shorter time. It is appropriate for the moment when they open the parcel, for example.

In your case it is a parcel for a class, and I think "sich riesig freuen" is most probably correct.

"Sie werden es lieben" is good, for example, if it is a mascot.

If you expect a long time, "lieben" is good.

In case of cake or cookies, "sie werden es mögen" or "es wird ihnen schmecken" is good.
...

In German you can say, for example:
Er liebt seine Modelleisenbahn über alles.
Er liebt seinen Beruf.
Sie liebt ihre Pferde mehr als mich.

(It is a long relation.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hi, in context of the present, I'd use "lieben" for example for pets or dolls, for example.
> 
> Er liebt seine Modelleisenbahn über alles.
> Er liebt seinen Beruf.
> Sie liebt ihre Pferde mehr als mich.


 Yes, these are reasonable and idiomatic usages.


----------



## Gernot Back

cp_w said:


> BTW: I was quite surprised that McDonald's German "_Ich liebe es_" is originally "_i'm lovin' it_" (with a lowercase "_I_" for design reasons I guess) instead of "_I love it_" in present tense.



McDonald's "_I'm loving it_" ist mit "_Ich liebe es_" falsch übersetzt. Ich würde es eher übersetzen mit:

_McDonald's: Da könnte ich mich reinsetzen!_​Es gibt ja auch nicht gerade wenige, die das machen, ohne irgendetwas da zu konsumieren. In amerikanischen McDonald's-Filialen gibt es deshalb ja auch Schilder mit der Aufschrift: _No loitering! _


----------

